# Baby Bunny AL (RESOLVED)



## hezzi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently rescued a baby bunny from a pet store where he was going to be snake food. 
He (I'm just guessing on the gender but we named him Capt. Hook so he's a boy) is absolutely the sweetest thing (he just hopped up onto my lap to lick my hand) and is very small. He was a rescue because he was born with a crooked neck, and so was going to be fed to the snakes, or given away free. So of course I took him. 
Everything I've looked up says he might have wry neck, though he displays absolutely none of the other symptoms. However, what he really needs is to get checked out by a vet to confirm that he is okay.
As a college student on a very very tight budget, it's outside my means to be able to keep him and get him the care he needs. The most I could do was make sure he didn't get fed to snakes. 
Is there anyone in Alabama who would want this adorable guy? He is so sweet and has never been skittish in the least around me or my roomate. He's a very curious little guy and loves being involved in whatever we're doing, or just being held and petted (he'll start licking your hands or arms to show how much he loves you).
So yeah, if anyone knows a rescue or anyone in alabama wants him. Please let me know. I just want him to get the home he deserves.






I think he's an English Spot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2009)

Where are you located? Just a more specific area.


----------



## hezzi (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm in Auburn, AL. I can travel to Atlanta too though, or Mobile. Or anywhere not too far from Auburn. 
Update: I asked the pet store owner and he said this bunny definitely doesn't have torticollis. He's had a lot of experience with bunnies so I am inclined to trust him, but whoever takes the bunny will still want to have him vet-checked.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, Petfinder gave me a few shelters near you but I think the best rescue bets would be Alabama EARS and the North Georgia Chapter of the House Rabbit Society.
http://www.houserabbitga.org/
http://www.alabamaears.org/


----------



## pla725 (Jun 21, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## hezzi (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Guys!
I did find a home for the baby bunny. I was so sad to have to give him away, but my landlord's brother wanted a rabbit and has the means to take him to a vet if he needs it. So, he has a good home and everything worked out! Thanks for your advice everyone!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 21, 2009)

Hurrah! Great to have a happy ending! Best of luck to the little one and his new family 

Maybe they'll join up ?


----------

